# I just booked the hotel for my half- marathon next weekend



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ACK! 

I know you guys have got to be getting tired of hearing about this! Thanks for being patient with me.  

I am so thankful to God, and so blown away by how amazing this experience has been. (Sound's like some great big thing, right? It really wasn't. It was just me and the road. But it feels like a great big thing to me.) 

I ran 5.4 miles yesterday. That is my new base mileage. Can you believe that? I have a hard time believing that and I'm the one who does it. I remember when 2 min. was impossible, and forget 2 miles! Now I am running 5 miles on a regular basis, and I'm doing a half marathon. Here's the really crazy part... I feel ready! (Might be delusional about that - we'll see! L!) But I did 12 miles last saturday. Total mileage is only 1.2 more than that. That feels do-able. 

I know I keep changing my "plan" - I'm such a novice at all of this, I don't really know what will work until I try it, I guess. But my plan is to run my 5.4 mile run on Monday, Wed, and Friday of next week. The race is Sunday. So that gives me saturday to rest. That feels reasonable, and limits the opportunities to hurt myself before the big day.

Well if you've read this far, thanks for listening.  This experience has been far, far more personally meaningful to me than I ever thought it would be. When I started, I was just trying to lose weight. I had no idea how much I would learn, grow, change... in this process. I highly reccommend it! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Cindy,

I am NOT tired of hearing about your half-marathon goal/adventure. I guess you could say I am living vicariously through you, lol.

Friday was field day at my youngest dd's school, and the last races of the day are the 1000m run. They do them grade by grade, then an 'open' 1000m at the end for any students who want to run again, or parents, faculty, etc. This year I RAN the whole thing! It was 85 degrees outside, but I kept going, even went all-out through the finish line. Now, I have had kids in this school for 15 years and often do the 1000m, but never have I ran (w/out stopping to walk) the entire thing until this year. 

I will be watching for you to post more about your half-marathon, because there is no way I will be doing anything like that any time soon!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I am not tired of hearing about your journey, it is inspiring! I will be thinking of you on Sunday and praying for a good run! 
Kris, good job! it was hot here on Friday too, glad you did it! 
Pam


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im excited for you !!! I will be there one day !!!! Running 5 miles as a base sounds AWESOME !!! YOU WILL DO WELL !!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not tired of hearing about it either. I love it!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

If you've done 12 miles, 13.1 is well within your reach. Delusional? No, you're just pumped! I'm training for a full marathon in the fall so I can relate. Thanks for sharing...we'll be cheering for ya Cindy!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the encouragement.  Glad to know I'm not boring you. 
Cindyc.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

SOMEONE had better be going along to take pictures of ya, that's all I've got to say!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> SOMEONE had better be going along to take pictures of ya, that's all I've got to say!


L! My husband is gonna try to get pics. But with 2000 entrants and then the spectators... we'll see. I think some of these events have photographers at the finish, and you can buy pictures from them. I don't know how much they cost though. We'll do our best, Ann. 

Cindyc.
ETA: Just checked the website again and the are for sure having a professional group doing the pics. No list of what the cost is though yet.


----------

